# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for January 2018

## spellbee2

*Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?*
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*





> *How to get your wings*
> 
> *When you complete a task:*  Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: one basic or both, one advanced or both, bonus or how many tasks of the year. Please note, that we now have wings for every task. Requesting to join the group will upon approval also grant you access to Lucid Task Club.
> 
> Of course you still need to post the pertinent part of the dream here and link to your DJ entry. 
> Format of your post:
> [Basic, Advanced...] -[Name of the Task] - [success or fail] - [pertinent part of a dream] - [link to dj]
> For example:
> Basic - Drive a car - success 
> ...




Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month. 
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Ask a DC, "Whose dream is this?" _(Verre)_
*Basic Task ii* - While looking in a mirror, make your hair or facial hair longer/shorter.* _(Xanous)_
_*NyxCC pointed out during the voting process that "Mirrors and Reflections" is the theme for the March 2018 edition of Robert Waggoner's LD magazine, "Lucid Dreaming Experience". So if you complete this task, you may also wish to submit your dream to be potentially published in Waggoner's March edition. Check the LDE website here for more details._

*Advanced Task i* - Find a boring highrise, pick it up, and drop it on the architect's foot. _(Jacob46719)_
*Advanced Task ii* - Concentrate energy in your palms, forming a ball, make it as tense as you can. _(Nefets)_ 

*BONUS TASK!!* - Find an advanced laboratory and invent the most futuristic thing you can think of. _(Oktek)_

*JANUARY'S BEGINNER TASKS*: (Anybody feel free to have fun with these, but you'll get wings only if you are a beginner. Some will change each month!)

1. Slow down, look around, describe what you see.
2. Touch the ground. What is it? Grass, asphalt?
3. Look at your body. What are you wearing?
4. Look at the skies. Are there clouds, stars?
5. Inhale for as long as you can, then exhale as long as you can.
6. Find text you can read, then look at it again. Has it changed?
7. Stomp your feet into the ground. Does it feel normal? Does it give way?

----------


## RelicWraith

Well, uh, as written, for those who already have both those features (ie, me!  ::chuckle:: ), Basic ii's gonna be either way too easy, or outright impossible.

So, what should it be? Should such hairy folk go for even longer hair/beard, or should it be the opposite?

----------


## spellbee2

> Well, uh, as written, for those who already have both those features (ie, me! ), Basic ii's gonna be either way too easy, or outright impossible.
> 
> So, what should it be? Should such hairy folk go for even longer hair/beard, or should it be the opposite?



Good point, although you could always go with full wizard's length beard, unless you already have a wizard's beard/are a wizard. Either way, I updated the task so you can try for longer or for shorter hair.

----------


## NyxCC

FireFlyMan, who knows, you may end up looking at an ealier or completely different version of yourself in the mirror and the dream  :smiley: .

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Since a lot of month i like this tasks the most. i feel like doing them all except of maybe Advanced I. 
Do i get it right? i should lift a skyscraper and and drop it on the architect? it is important that it is the architect and its only his foot?  :smiley:

----------


## Seabatt

I feel like I MIGHT be able to do these; Basic 1 and Advance 2 seem intuitive enough. Key word being "might''. I'm a terrible procrastinator.

----------


## RelicWraith

First Attack! I got Advanced ii this morning.


*Spoiler* for _Advanced Task ii - Concentrate energy in your palms, forming a ball, make it as tense as you can_: 



...

Thinking quick, I decided on the energy ball TOTM. This was a painful process of focusing heat between my unseen hands. Blue sparks formed, which orbited around an unseen point. Such energy howled as I condensed it further, and soon illuminated the void and my form. Suddenly, the ball had somehow changed into a green triangle, spinning hypnotically.

...




Link to DJ entry.

----------


## NyxCC

This energy, should it be dense or tense?  :Boggle: 

Still waiting for my first proper lucid for the year - not a very good start considering the maginificent plans and resolutions...

----------


## RelaxAndDream

similar to nyxcc i fight to get lucids at all despite the quality... 
but i managed to get lucid two times with the intention to do the totms. i completed basic I twice and tried advanced II once but failed...


*Spoiler* for _Basic I_: 



first: i run in superspeed and talk to someone about it. i run and jump over a building doing a frontflip. i have a piece of rope that i trick with like a flowerstick. i am inside now and i remember totms. i run to the very first guy i can see and ask him "whoes dream is this?" he answers "its Sarks´s" i repeat it to remember. i ask him "really?!" because i dont know any Sark... he answers "For sure, you know i could explain it to ya?" and giving me a damn crazy look so i decline and go to the next guy to tell him that we have to go soon (i want to do the bonus task) but before  that i think hard and remember advanced.
 i make my hands to a ball and tense and imagine some energy inside but i dont see or feel anything else then my tensed hands. not too long later i wake up

second: i am in a street and get lucid because of some strange events. i cross a street doing a nosepinch and remembering the basic I again. i check out a guy go to him and ask him "whoes dream is this?" he answers: "Joseph´s" and continues to move on. i wake up shortly after (atleast i know a joseph....^^)

----------


## naturespirit

Completed Basic I:


*Spoiler* for _relevant part_: 



I gazed out the window aimlessly in an endeavour to ignore the massive crowd enveloping me... 
Suddenly it clicked. I became lucid. I attempted to fly through the window, but failed, instead bumping my head. 
I strived once more after reaffirming my lucid state. I had 10 fingers on one hand!
This time I succeeded and after a brief float through the air, I landed myself on a vibrant green lawn. 
After an unsuccessful attempt at remembering TOTY, an elderly man suddenly appeared beside me.
I remember the TOTM and ask "Whose dream is this?" 
He thought for a while, and then responded "Yours, mine and his in truth"




TOTM Basic i January 2018 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Looking forward to next month's tasks!  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

Finally, broke the non-lucid seal! 

Basic ii done! 

Reflections - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Verre

Better late than never! Here's an excerpt from the dream I just woke up from: 





> There were many small observations and encounters in that building that I don't remember. Eventually, it occurred me that I was just wandering around aimlessly, and should try to do some specific task. I hadn't looked at DV in a while, so the only TOTM I could remember was an old one, but it was one that I myself had contributed, and neglected to do at the time because I haven't been LDing as much. The task was to ask a DC: "Whose dream is this?" It was a question really intrigued me, so I decided to try it now, as there were plenty of DCs around. 
> 
> I approached a random man and asked him, "Whose dream is this?" He paused for a moment and responded flatly, "Actually there is no answer." I moved on to another man and asked the same thing. "No answer," he said, then added something about the universe. I can't remember exactly what he said, but when I asked him to elaborate, he said, "I have to call Universal," as though he were talking about the film studio. 
> 
> I figured I might as well ask as many DCs as I could, so I moved on to a group of three. I think they were all men too. After I asked the question, they all responded in turn, "Not I," "Not I," "Not I." 
> 
> I walked down a hall and found some more people. I think there was a man and a woman standing and another man sitting, talking to each other. They were next to a glass wall that made the place now feel like an airport. (Preoccupied by my task, it did not occur to me to observe the view outside.) "Whose dream is this?" I asked them. The man sitting on the ground started complaining about various aches and pains and other problems in his life, implying that if his life was someone's dream, they were terrible to make him suffer so. As the dreamer I couldn't help but feel a bit guilty, even though I surely had not in any conscious way contributed to his suffering. 
> 
> As the seated man continued to talk about his problems, it became apparent that he was a faculty member at some university, perhaps in his second year, but it was a temporary position and he was stressed about the difficulty and uncertainty of trying to make it a permanent one after his contract was up. (It didn't sound exactly like the usual tenure process, where the person in the position is automatically reviewed at periodic intervals, but something that would only happen on his own initiative if he chose to do so.) I thought of pointing out that at least he had a job for the next couple years (it sounded like he was on a five year contract) but he seemed anxious about the fact that he didn't know what would happen after that. At the same time, he was wondering if he should just throw in the towel altogether and leave academia. 
> ...

----------

